# Accidentally finding speedcubers



## Owen (Sep 27, 2011)

Have any of you ever found a serious cuber by accident? By serious cuber, I mean someone who is part of the community, goes to competitions, that sort of thing. I would expect such an accurence to be rather rare.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 27, 2011)

I know one other cuber that I've met randomly, but they're not serious at all. Uses LBL and doesn't understand what start happens when you do commutators

And by the way the person was not a stranger, but didn't know I could solve a cube


----------



## Muesli (Sep 27, 2011)

I've only ever bumped into one random stranger (on the train) who could solve the cube. Ever.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Sep 27, 2011)

I met a cuber in my Church's Youth Group but she avgs like 1:30


----------



## mr. giggums (Sep 27, 2011)

I've met many classic lbl cubers but I have met one serious cuber who has been going to many comps since around 2007 at music camp. He averaged 15 seconds. I averaged about 40 seconds at the time.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 27, 2011)

I've met a number of LBL cubers randomly, but no serious ones, unless you count when I initially got exposed to cubing, which is when I met someone (who is now a friend of mine) who solved it in ~15 seconds.


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 27, 2011)

Study hall- I was sitting at a table by myself solving a 3x3 and someone at another table was solving a vcube 5. It took me a moment to realize it wasn't a youtube video, as this was 9 in the morning.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2011)

I met Faz through school, I wasn't cubing then, and I didn't know he was.
So yes and no


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 27, 2011)

I haven't met any really good cubers. However *off topic* I met 3 people in the same field of work as I'm going into at a concert. I was surprised. There weren't many people at the concert to begin with, but there were a total of 3 people who finished schooling for massage therapy, and 6 that were currently going to massage school.


----------



## Hovair (Sep 27, 2011)

I walked into a cuber at this highschool and he average 24 seconds. He wasnt that serious to it thought he could just solve it.


----------



## 30secondsolver (Sep 27, 2011)

a guy on my cross country team knew LBL, but he hadnt cubed in a while so he had almost forgotten how to solve the last layer


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 27, 2011)

Most people have low self-esteem and doubt their capability where I live, so not really only some LBL guys.(I have never personally met Anthony though he lives nearby).


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 27, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I met Faz through school, I wasn't cubing then, and I didn't know he was.
> So yes and no


 
That's fricken awsome.... i remeber reading about this in fazes old youtube vids comments.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Sep 27, 2011)

I met one kid at my brothers state science comp who was solving a v5

My friend also learned lbl from YouTube


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 27, 2011)

Ive met an old man on the bus that took him about 3 minutes to solve it. Thats about it.


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 27, 2011)

Never by accident. 
When I was first starting, my friends told me about another cuber, who uses LBL for 3x3, but has a lot of bigger cubes and is quite knowledgabel. lolspellingfail


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 27, 2011)

I remember there was this very quiet guy in my school who supposedly could solve it blindfolded. I never saw him do it, he was very private and quiet. However, I once brought up cubing in a class we had together. That got a bit of his attention.

Also, this girl was walking with a 4x4 in the hallways. Have no idea if she was a "serious" speedcuber.
I've taught some people LBL, but have no idea if they have progressed further in cubing.


----------



## Skullush (Sep 27, 2011)

One girl at my school was able to solve my megaminx. She said she never timed herself though.

And I've bumped into a few people who could solve a Rubik's cube. Usually they were the one with a cube on them though.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 27, 2011)

Owen said:


> Have any of you ever found a serious cuber by accident? By serious cuber, I mean someone who is part of the community, goes to competitions, that sort of thing. I would expect such an accurence to be rather rare.


 
Did you know that Sesi Cadmus, one of the fastest female cubers in the world, is in one of your classes?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 27, 2011)

It turned out that there was someone who goes to the Toronto competitions who went to my high school last year. 
I didn't recognize him at first but he recognized me because he saw me cubing in the hallway.

I sometimes, outside of cubing competitions, run into cubers I know though. Earlier this year I saw someone at the regional Reach for the Top tournament whom I recognized from Toronto competitions, and just yesterday I realized that Zaxxef (anyone remember him?) goes to the same university as me, along with a bunch of other cubers around here. Oh also Jon Tan is in my Algebra class.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 27, 2011)

In my 6th grade, the "trend" was Rubik's Cubes. Everyone carried one around, yet very few knew how to solve it. I learned from someone in my homeroom and found a friend in music class that could solve. We eventually started racing (using LBL). I haven't seen him in 4 years, but we only averaged a minute back then. Other than that, I haven't come upon any other person that could even solve a cube.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 27, 2011)

i knew a person but didn't know they speed cubed until they brought cubes in and started cubing.... he averages like 45s and can a lot of different cubes (big cubes and stuff, i never bothered learning algs)


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 27, 2011)

My friend Michael Nguyen from school, on the first day of band camp last year, recognized me from US Nats '09. He averaged 16 when he quit. Only comp we both competed at was Stanford Cube-a-Palooza 2009.


----------



## Owen (Sep 27, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Did you know that Sesi Cadmus, one of the fastest female cubers in the world, is in one of your classes?


 
Yup. Did you read the other thread, or did you somehow find out some other way? In the other thread, I said "my school", and you said "one of your classes" which is more accurate (and correct), and if you read it in the other thread, you wouldn't of said "did you know". I don't think she knows I cube... I never talk to anyone at school.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 27, 2011)

Owen said:


> Yup. Did you read the other thread, or did you somehow find out some other way? In the other thread, I said "my school", and you said "one of your classes" which is more accurate (and correct), and if you read it in the other thread, you wouldn't of said "did you know". I don't think she knows I cube... I never talk to anyone at school.


 
I didn't see that post until about 5 minutes ago. She told me that she thought you might've been in one of her classes. Then I linked her to your 4x4 solve at Princeton last year and she confirmed.


----------



## RaresB (Sep 27, 2011)

i actually did meet a srs cuber at a computer summer program once like last year he averaged about 18 and i averaged about 23 and he has been to like 2 comps but he stopped


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 27, 2011)

I was solving a cube at school once. Some kid came up and asked if he could solve it. It took him ~25 seconds. I was shocked considering my school has around 300 kids.


----------



## Weston (Sep 27, 2011)

I was at a cube meet with the avengers at a mall and some guy saw us cubing and took a v7 and a few other cubes out of his bag and started cubing with us.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 27, 2011)

Last week at school, I met a kid who's locker is across the hall from mine. He saw a couple of cubes in my locker an grabed an FII and told me his GuHong was better. He's a year older than me but we always chill at lunch and cube. So yes. 



Weston said:


> I was at a cube meet with the avengers at a mall and some guy saw us cubing and took a v7 and a few other cubes out of his bag and started cubing with us.



Nice!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 28, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Oh also Jon Tan is in my Algebra class.


 
O__O How?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 28, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> O__O How?


He moved to Canada to study.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 28, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> He moved to Canada to study.


 
That's got to be some crazy coincidence...


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes I did. Myself. (accidentally seeing myself speedcubing)


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 28, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> That's got to be some crazy coincidence...


 Well, we're both in a math program at one of the ossimest universities in North America so it's not as much of a coincidence as you may think.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 28, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Well, we're both in a math program at one of the ossimest universities in North America so it's not as much of a coincidence as you may think.


 
Will he attending any Toronto Comps?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 28, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Will he attending any Toronto Comps?


 Yeah I'm forcing him to come.


----------



## jiggy (Sep 29, 2011)

When I was studying at UCL, I once walked down a flight of stairs with my 3x3 to see a girl walking the other way solving a 4x4. She was pretty involved and I don't think she saw me and I was too stunned to say anything.

Having said that, number of female cubers is pretty small and I didn't recognise her...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 29, 2011)

Closest was a friend who could 2x2-5x5 and magic. Most serious accidental-met cuber to have seen.


----------



## pi.cubed (Sep 29, 2011)

When I was cubing on a train a guy (maybe young 20s) came up to me and asked me what my personal best was. His was 44 seconds. He then started talking about 4x4s and mentioned that he had a couple of EastSheens. So he at least knew about some speedcubing brands, even if he wasn't that fast.
There was also a guy in the grade above me at my school who could solve the 3x3 in around 90 seconds. He was really quiet so I never got to talk to him. I don't think he was serious though because I never heard him mention or use other puzzles and he never improved in the whole year.
Once I was cubing at a train station and as I was getting onto the train I heard a guy say to one of his friends "Look Rubik's Cube!" The friend yelled out "RUBIK'S CUBE!". I didn't get to see him though. I have no idea if he was a serious speedcuber or not.

That's my experiences. I've never met or talked to a serious speedcuber before (except the guy who encouraged me to start, and he stopped when he got to like 40s.)


----------

